# Iron Range Minnesota trial #1



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying callbacks to the waterblind

4,8,13,14,15,18,19,21,24,27,28,29

12 total
________
HASHISH


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open did not finish 1st series ..... The last dog to run tonight was 19.
Sorry don't have any Qual results.
________
Mercedes-Benz Sprinter History


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the Landblind

1,3,4,6,8,9,12,15,16,18,21,25,26,27,30,31,33,34,36,37,38,41,43,44,
46,47,51,52,56,62,64,66,67,68,69,72

Total 37
________
BUY SILVERSURFER VAPORIZER


----------



## Bear00 (Jul 13, 2008)

Did they get through the Open 1st series yet?? How many back??


----------



## bernie (May 2, 2008)

Brenda.........there are only dogs into the 2nd series of the AM. Did you miss one?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the waterblind

3,6,8,9,12,16,18,21,25,26,36,37,38,43,44,46,47,51,52,62,64,66,67,72

24 total

Open Callbacks to the 3rd series

4,9,18,25,27,28,30,31,42,46,47,60,69,70,71,75,77,78,79,86,89,101,103,104,105,107,113

27 total
________
Lincoln Custom Picture


----------



## tenbears (Jun 15, 2004)

Anyone know the Derby results?
Thanks!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st - #8 Birdy O/H Yvonne Hays
2nd - #67 Nellie O/H Ken Neil
3rd - #52 Miah O/H Steve Ritter
4th - #6 Dolly O/H Sharon Gierman
RJ - #62 Jaye J O/H Larry Bozeman

Jams- #36, 16

Congrats to all!!!
________
Vaporizer wiki


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Derby Results:

1st place dog # 8 King, Yozamp

2nd place dog #14 Juice, Voigt

3rd place dog # 18 Kara, Rorem

4th place dog # 7 Red, Beier

RJ dog # 17 Canaille, Jolley

Jams # 4, 5, 6, 10, 16, 21, 22

Mike, hope you had a good trip back home. It was good to see you. Good Luck this weekend!!


----------



## Udder Brudder (Jan 15, 2003)

What were the Qual placements? Thanks


----------



## backwater retrievers (Aug 5, 2005)

I heard Rorem got first in the open with #113 Fish Rivers Out Of The Park I believe that is a title for Homer !!!! Congrats Cindy!!!!! I know Scott is watching from above !!!!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Brenda said:


> Amateur Results
> 
> 1st - #8 Birdy O/H Yvonne Hays
> 2nd - #67 Nellie O/H Ken Neil
> ...


Way to Go Yovonne , Birdy , Steve & Miah!!!!


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Pat,
Someone told me that Clint Avant received 1st, 2nd, and 4th in the Qual. Can someone confirm? Thanks


----------



## Hidden Valley (Aug 4, 2003)

How about the open results??


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st - #113 Homer H/Dave Rorem O/Cindy Harbaugh
2nd - #31 Jazz H/Dave Rorem O/James & Debbie Hurst
3rd - #103 Luke H/Danny Farmer O/Lee Smithwick
4th - #77 Blue H/Chris Ledford O/Kip Kemp

RJ - #107 Kicker H/Ray Voigt O/Judy & Jim Powers

Jams -86 ....sorry thats all the Jams that I got...I am sure there are more

Congrats to all!!!
________
Buy Vapormatic


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Alright Jazz!

FOM


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Wade said:


> Derby 4th place dog # 7 Red, Beier


Congrats to Doc Bruce Beier and his dog Red. Nice job on the qualifying 3rd in our club trial yesterday too!


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Buzz said:


> Congrats to Doc Bruce Beier and his dog Red. Nice job on the qualifying 3rd in our club trial yesterday too!


Buzz, make sure to ask Doc what his dog did to him on the line in the 4th series. I think you will get a pretty good chuckle from what he has to say.


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats to Jazz, Dave, Jim & Debbie! Awesome news!


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

David Maddox said:


> Pat,
> Someone told me that Clint Avant received 1st, 2nd, and 4th in the Qual. Can someone confirm? Thanks



That is correct. He got 1st. with Cowboy, not sure who the other two dogs were. Farmer got 3rd. with Tex.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks Todd,
My buddy Dale Willard's dog, Blackwater Cosmic War Machine-"Tank" got 2nd in the Qual. Don't know who was 4th.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

Brenda said:


> Open Results
> Jams -86 ....sorry thats all the Jams that I got...I am sure there are more


I know it's "just a green," but green in a 116-dog Special is not too shabby.  Congratulations to Sharon Harkrider and Case for two Open greens in the past two weekends.

I don't know how to get a hold of Sharon while she's on the road so if anyone happens to see her and could tell her congratulations from me, I'd appreciate it.

Thanks,

Melanie


----------



## Jayne (Dec 23, 2007)

Melanie,

Is that your breeding on the golden? I believe his name is Case? Very nice dog. Very nice looking!!! I don't know Sharon but I did go up to her this weekend and tell her I thought she had a very nice golden.


----------



## Jayne (Dec 23, 2007)

Congrats to Yvonne, Ken and Brenda, Steve and Sharon.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

Jayne,

Yes, Case is one of our "kids" and Sharon's first field trial dog. You never know if folks know what they are getting into when they call and say they want to start running trials, but Sharon has really followed through. I'd be rooting for her even if Case wasn't one of ours.


----------

